# [SOLVED] Woah woah woah! some werid program installed on my computer!



## Zealex

http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/pa...se&suite=true&client_ver=2.9.242&locale=en-US
Pando media booster, Woah woah woah woah I never installed this and i just noticed this now, TrendMicro RUBotted just said something was installed on my computer by remote, i never downloaded pando media booster and never installed what is this crap? how did it get on my computer, starting to loose faith in mcafee just scanned it and said its clean.
i went to the folder and it has a uninstalled option. so ill see how this guys.


----------



## Glaswegian

*Re: Woah woah woah! some werid program installed on my computer!*

It does appear to be legit

http://www.pando.com/help-pvb
http://www.pando.com/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=36
http://www.pandonetworks.com/products

It's a video streaming programme - effectively for P2P video.

You should be able to uninstall.


----------



## Zealex

*Re: Woah woah woah! some werid program installed on my computer!*

yeah i just did when i uninstaqlled it ask for internet service but i blocked it, im just confused, how the heck did this get on my pc, i just noticed this now once RUBotted went off some malicious software was installed by remote, im guessing pando was the software.


----------



## Glaswegian

*Re: Woah woah woah! some werid program installed on my computer!*

From one of the links I posted...


> Installing Media Booster
> 
> Media Booster offers to install itself the first time you come across a compatible media file on the Web.


I'm guessing you probably said 'yes' although you perhaps did not realise what this was?


----------



## Zealex

*Re: Woah woah woah! some werid program installed on my computer!*



Glaswegian said:


> From one of the links I posted...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you probably said 'yes' although you perhaps did not realise what this was?


i did read that, i dont get what you mean by it just installs itself when there is a media file on the web, i dont download music.i use CD's


----------



## Glaswegian

*Re: Woah woah woah! some werid program installed on my computer!*

This relates more to video - other than what the website says, I have no idea how it was installed on your system. Did you manage to uninstall?


----------



## Zealex

*Re: Woah woah woah! some werid program installed on my computer!*

Yes. I did, i used Revo Uninstaller and it removed some left over registry things too.


----------



## Glaswegian

*Re: Woah woah woah! some werid program installed on my computer!*

All should be well - the programme appears to be legit, so hopefully nothing else was installed. Make sure you run an AV or anti spyware scan as a precaution.


----------



## SkirMernet

*Re: Woah woah woah! some werid program installed on my computer!*

it also is used by a company called nexon to let you download their free game's client, like in my case, combat arms. no harm in this program, no worries, and you might want to leave it there for future downloads of that game's patches.

hope it helps


----------



## 1true3

*Re: Woah woah woah! some werid program installed on my computer!*

I got the same thing when I installed the NBC Direct program which allows HD downloads from the NBC website. It is used with other sites as well and did not alert ESET, Malwarebytes or Panda.


----------



## Zealex

*Re: Woah woah woah! some werid program installed on my computer!*

ah combat arms that explains it! thanks bro, yeah now its def gone i hate nexon. I'm not saying more cause I don't want to discuss it.


----------



## BigDumbRedneck

*Re: Woah woah woah! some werid program installed on my computer!*

All I know is something was sucking bandwidth, my modem was going nuts with nothing running...
Opened tskmgr, found Pando and deleted it, nothing is sucking bandwidth now!
I am playing Lord of the Rings online-free, maybe thats where it came from.

BDR


----------



## Xenochrist

*Re: Woah woah woah! some werid program installed on my computer!*

I had the same issue as above.

for the past few days i have been downloading lotro

according to the guys at my ISP, this program was using ALL of my bandwidth for about 12 hours.

the only question i have after removing this thing, is why was it doing it? i mean what was it downloading or streaming?


----------



## baseisdead

*Re: Woah woah woah! some werid program installed on my computer!*

just a quick update on this one, some of the games that install Pando without your knowledge are:

League of Legends
Lotr
all nexon products
(i'm sure there are plenty more)

It''s unclear, but it looks like when running the pando client will use your bandwidth to share the files of the game you downloaded to other people downloading the same games.

I'm guessing that the companies license the software from pando, and include the p2p networking agreement in the tos somewhere, bypassing the need to tell you directly that another program is being installed and what it''s doing.

I understand the need to share data like this, these being small and often free 2 play games, but this just smacks of underhandedness. 

I have made the decision to uninstall all games that use pando software.


----------



## EnkryptedSpirit

FlyFF and I think DnD online uses that..or DnD did at least but FlyFF for sure.
But yeah, as previously stated, Its safe to remove :wink:

Greets, Mike


----------



## Basementgeek

Since this thread started a couple of years ago, I will close it now.

Anybody that has questions, along this line, please start a new topic.

BG


----------

